# What a difference!



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

I had been combing Baci daily since he came to live with us. In the past, I'd never successfully gotten one of my pets -- cat or dog -- to tolerate brushing or combing, but I knew how important it is with a Hav. I used miniscule squirts of spray cheese to reward Baci's tolerance. He was very good with the promise of a few tiny squirts of cheese throughout the process.

I finally realized this is going to work, and I sprung for the Chris Christensen buttercomb, the Ice Ice conditioner and a good shampoo (the name of which escapes me right now.). The conditioner and shampoo came in today. The buttercomb should arrive by next Wednesday.

I tried combing with spraying the conditioner and WOW! I wish I'd used it from the very beginning! Baci had three little mats that I noticed yesterday when I was combing him out, but couldn't get out. I figured I'd have to cut them out. Today I sprayed a liberal amount of the conditioner on each one and was able to work the mats out without hurting him.

Can't wait for the buttercomb now!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad it is working out for ya! As he gets old he will come to love his grooming time with you and look forward to it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I came across a post on the board about putting cornstarch on mats to help release them. Boy does that work well! I've used it many times. Whoever posted that, I want to thank you! I also like the Warren London Hydrating Butter, which is a conditioner. That also helps with mats. I'm going to have to spring for the Chris Christensen comb one of these days!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I came across a post on the board about putting cornstarch on mats to help release them. Boy does that work well! I've used it many times. Whoever posted that, I want to thank you! I also like the Warren London Hydrating Butter, which is a conditioner. That also helps with mats. I'm going to have to spring for the Chris Christensen comb one of these days!


Yes, IMO,corn starch (dry) works better than anything else for mats!

I like CC Ice on Ice, but find it a bit drying as an every-day grooming spray. So I do a mix of one part my regular conditioner (in my case, CC Spectrum 10) to 9 parts water, and mix that 50/50 with properly diluted Ie on Ice. (so you have a solution that is half of each) That works really well on my dogs without getting too heavy over the course of the week (as just the conditioner solution can) or being too drying (as just the Ice on Ice can).


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Napria said:


> I had been combing Baci daily since he came to live with us. In the past, I'd never successfully gotten one of my pets -- cat or dog -- to tolerate brushing or combing, but I knew how important it is with a Hav. I used miniscule squirts of spray cheese to reward Baci's tolerance. He was very good with the promise of a few tiny squirts of cheese throughout the process.
> 
> I finally realized this is going to work, and I sprung for the Chris Christensen buttercomb, the Ice Ice conditioner and a good shampoo (the name of which escapes me right now.). The conditioner and shampoo came in today. The buttercomb should arrive by next Wednesday.
> 
> ...


The coat conditioning sprays make all the difference. You will be so happy with the CC butter comb. We use Pure Paws Hydrating Mist to help with dematting. The groomer finishes with Pure Paws hydrating mist Code Secret for Yorkies. It works great on my little fluffy Scout.


----------

